
The Best Cryptocurrency for International Money Transfer - smalter
https://www.keysheet.io/guides/best-coin-for-international-money-transfer/
======
elliekelly
Cryptocurrency and blockchain technology in general have many valuable
applications and I fear articles like this, advocating its use as a means
circumvent U.S. sanctions, will only serve impede the adoption of the
technology broadly.

I'm an avid traveler and was once stranded in Cuba (before Obama eased travel
restrictions) with only $5 USD left, no way of accessing my bank account,
additional funds, or even to contact my family in the United States to let
them know why I wouldn't be meeting them at the airport when my plane landed.
All I could do was wait at the teeny tiny airport, starving, and hope I could
talk my way onto the next flight to Miami.

I know as well as anyone that there are often good reasons for wanting to
usurp these types of sanctions and that the sanctions often have collateral
damage to innocent individuals who are simply going about their daily lives.
But I do think it's important to consider that when you promote a technology's
ability to bypass the intentions of lawmakers and regulators you are also
making the case for them to do everything in their power to keep that
technology from wider use. This is particularly dangerous because lawmakers
have both significant power to impede technology and often a very poor
understanding of how it works.

I would caution you to keep in mind that this article, and others like it, can
cause just as much collateral to progress and innocent people as the sanctions
it seeks to circumvent.

~~~
zhu_mink
I hear you and I agree with what you're saying to a certain extent.

For cryptocurrency to take off, though, it needs real use-cases. This is as
real as it gets.

~~~
elliekelly
I can think of 1,000 "real use-cases" for cryptocurrency that are far more
valuable than sending money to a country facing sanctions in violation of U.S.
law.

I can probably think of more than 1,000. If you want cryptocurrency to "take
off" I can assure you that using it to commit a crime will result in the
opposite.

